# Vitamin B Question



## mycowLilly (Jul 17, 2008)

I am thinking it might be a good idea to provide my cow Lilly with some Vitamin B supplement. I am having a TERRIBLE time finding a crumble supplement that includes ANY B vitamines... 

So, the question... I have access to HUMAN grade B-Complex injection - which includes: B1, B2, B5, B6, and B12 ... can I give her a shot of that every so often? If so, how much? how often? I give her the black leg shots...so I'm comfortable with giving her and IM shot without issue.

With the unexpected loss of Norman last week... it was suggested that I ensure that Lilly is getting all that she needs... and aside from the salt lick, mineral lick, and her helpings of alfalfa hay - and scoop of oats and corn daily.. I want to ensure that she is getting everything she needs... as we don't know what took him. 

Aside from that, the feed store doesn't seem to have any supplement on hand. They recommended Purina Mills "All Season" Cattle Supplement. When reviewed on the Purina Mills website, it doesn't address any B vitamins!

Can she consume ORAL human grade B pills? She's going to be 2 years old in June (I previously thought it was October -- but DH corrected me)... she weighs a good 700+ pounds I would guess. (PURELY a guess...she looks healthy... no bony ribs).

I just want to make sure that she's totally healthy... although she's acting fine (a bit lonely)... but before I bring home another baby...I want to make sure that there's not something around here that I'm missing.


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

She doesn't need B vitamins. They are generated naturally in her rumen by the action of microflora digesting and fermenting the feed in her belly and other organs in her digestive system.

So don't worry your head about giving her B vitamins.

Some info in B vitamins in cattle as well as other nutrients:
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp?cfile=htm/bc/182310.htm


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Karin L
My research and your generalized statement above do not agree. Research has proven that cattle can and do suffer from vitamin B1/thiamine deficiencies and the consequences are severe. Mycowlilly, you do need to feed your cattle a vitamin and mineral supplement an in loose form IMO. Here is a link for you to read.

www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/beef11735

http://www1.agric.gov.ab.ca/$department/deptdocs.nsf/all/beef11735


----------



## Karin L (Oct 5, 2006)

agmantoo said:


> Karin L
> My research and your generalized statement above do not agree. Research has proven that cattle can and do suffer from vitamin B1/thiamine deficiencies and the consequences are severe. Mycowlilly, you do need to feed your cattle a vitamin and mineral supplement an in loose form IMO. Here is a link for you to read.
> 
> Health Management: Polioencephalomalacia or Thiamine Deficiency


Agman, this link is for feedlot cattle on concentrate feed...like grain and such. I don't see anything here where cows on a hay/grain/grass diet will be thiamine deficient. And I doubt if Lilly is on a concentrate diet, from reading MCL's previous posts and questions. I'll admit my comment was general, but if you seen the time that I wrote it you could probably understand why. 

Here's a quote from the article you sourced:



> Introduction
> 
> Polioencephalomalacia (polio) is a noninfectious disease of cattle characterised by reduced feed intake, impaired vision, muscle tremors and incoordination, head pressing against inanimate objects, grinding of teeth, groaning, convulsions and recumbency. There are two basic forms of the disease; 1) the _*acute*_ form sporadically seen in *feedlot* cattle _*where affected animals are frequently found in a coma*_ and 2) the *mild or subacute* form sporadically seen in animals on *pasture*. The incidence of the disease in Alberta is rather low (1.7 - 6.6%) (3). However, the death rate can be high (90%) in the acute case with death occurring in about 50% of the affected animals within a few days of the disease. In the subacute form, mortality is about 50%. Animals with the subacute form may recover completely or may never be completely better in terms of their low average daily gain.
> 
> ...


Of course, Lilly does need mineral and vitamins like all cattle...But like I said, MCL's concerns about B vitamins shouldn't be like they are if Lilly has access to fresh feed in the form of hay, grass and grain that hasn't been stored for about a year. And, again, this deficiency might be also variable with location: it's rare up here in Alberta, but where you are or she is might be different. Plus, like quoted above, thiamine deficiency is more believed to be linked with high concentrate finisher diets for feedlot cattle than for cattle on a diet similar to Lilly's. The subacute form is less of a cause for concern than the acute form, although like I said vitamin and mineral supplementation is important nonetheless.

SoI'm still standing by my argument in my first post.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

*If* you decide your cow does need some form of B Vitamins for some reason, you can buy Vitamin B injections at most any farm store. Its not a vet item. Also, some vets/stores carry water soluble B Vitamins that you put in an animals drinking water.
Most times an animal doesn't need extra B Vitamins, but in a stressful situation I will give some as an overall booster. It boosts appetite as well. It is a must-have for anytime an animal is "off", in my opinion. It is safe(practically impossible to overdose on), and easy.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

The problem is not all that rare in Alberta according to this informatiom:
Alberta is rather low (1.7 - 6.6%) (3). However, the death rate can be high (90%) in the acute case with death occurring in about 50% of the affected animals within a few days of the disease. In the subacute form, mortality is about 50%. Animals with the subacute form may recover completely or may never be completely better in terms of their low average daily gain.
Lilly is being reared in a situation not a lot unlike a feedlot animal. I truley belief that the death of the calf was connect to the problem being discussed. Obviously I could and possibly am wrong. We just need to understand that minerals and vitamins are essential in the feed provide. I read recently that one of the major feedlots has increased the availability of trace minerals in the ration being fed. Providing proper minerals and vitamins in a supplement is money well spent. Avoiding and problem is far cheaper than treating the consequences in most cases. Hopefully I am wrong and there is not a problem.


----------

